# NREMT Practical question...



## NHEMT (Jun 11, 2009)

Why is it if you fail a station at the NREMT-I practical, they wont tell you what you did wrong? I failed one station (since retested and passed) but I have no clue what I did wrong? Should'nt it be a learning experience? How do I know if I am doing something wrong if I dont know WHAT I am doing? It was interesting though, the als practicical here in NH is only done once a month so we have people from all over the country at it. On this day there was around 150 people there and hearing how things are taught in different parts of the counry.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 11, 2009)

No it isn't a "learning experience". That period was when you were in school. It is a professional entry level testing experience. Either you know it or you don't.

They are willing to give you official approval or verify your competency so that you can technically "start tomorrow saving lives". If you are not at that level, which is confirmed by a critical error (or you would not have failed) then they have no obligation to tell you this. 

If they certify you as being able to perform the job and you go out tomorrow and mess up, no one is going to be there guiding you.

Yes, you may have mentors and training programs in place, but they can not assume that for everyone.


----------



## daughertyemta (Jun 11, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> No it isn't a "learning experience". That period was when you were in school. It is a professional entry level testing experience. Either you know it or you don't.
> 
> They are willing to give you official approval or verify your competency so that you can technically "start tomorrow saving lives". If you are not at that level, which is confirmed by a critical error (or you would not have failed) then they have no obligation to tell you this.
> 
> ...




Well said!  I agree...At that point its no more a learning experience its to prove you know what you need to know to treat a patient!


----------



## GonnaBeEMT (Jun 11, 2009)

Its not to hard to figure out what you did wrong........ It was one or more of the critical points like BSI or scene safety or airway or any of the other ones listed on the check off sheet


----------



## NHEMT (Jun 11, 2009)

Thats the point..I didnt do anything wrong, i did it the exact same way on the retest and passed.  And to say the "learning is over" after the class is wrong, we never stop learning. There were people there that were trained to do something a certain way and yet they failed cause the evaluators didnt agree with it. such as they were telling us as a hint to us 5 straps for long boarding, but a few were told they only needed 3 straps..now should they get failed? Well some were..only cause they didnt use all straps. in their mind and training they did it right..thats what i am talking about. The emt-b practical we can find out what we did wrong if we wanted to..


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 11, 2009)

Obviously, you DID do something wrong, but didn't notice it.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 11, 2009)

NHEMT said:


> Thats the point..I didnt do anything wrong, i did it the exact same way on the retest and passed.  And to say the "learning is over" after the class is wrong, we never stop learning. There were people there that were trained to do something a certain way and yet they failed cause the evaluators didnt agree with it. such as they were telling us as a hint to us 5 straps for long boarding, but a few were told they only needed 3 straps..now should they get failed? Well some were..only cause they didnt use all straps. in their mind and training they did it right..thats what i am talking about. The emt-b practical we can find out what we did wrong if we wanted to..




Can you show me where someone said "learning is over", since you quoted that? 

I answered you very direct and very clear, the evaluators job is not to teach you anything further. It is your evaluation, either you know it or you don't. If you infer 'stop learning' from that simple comment, then I can not help you any further.


----------

